# I need some help with CAT5 wiring



## jgarcia408 (Jan 1, 2007)

I have a problem that I hope someone here may be able to help me with.

Im trying to add a CAT5 jack to my living room so that I can run a wired connection to my laptop when I use it out there. I normally use wireless, but I keep getting dropped signals so I would prefer to use wired.

Well, I went to the store today and bought a wall plate that has a built in CAT5 jack. This didnt come with an installation diagram so I have no idea as to which cable goes where.

When I strip a CAT5 cable there are 4 sets of colors. Blue, Orange, Brown and Green. Each colored wire has a corresponding striped wire for it, just like all CAT5 cables. Ive connected stripped CAT5 cables to CAT5 jacks before, but there were not already in a wall plate. No stores locally had those in stock, so I went with one that is already in a wall plate.

Well, on the back of the CAT5 jack, there are eight sections(as their should be) with a wire screwed into each. This is where the problem is. There are eight solid wires rather then 4 solid with a corresponding striped wire. Can anyone help me by telling me where each wire should go?

Heres what the back of the CAT5 in the wall plate looks like. Click Here To See The CAT5 Jack

If anyone can help me I would REALLY appreciate it.

Thank you and happy new year.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Here's a CAT5 wiring diagram, take note of the colors and the orientation of the plug. Match the numbers to the connections on your jack. Also, keep the twisted pairs twisted as close as possible to the jack connections.CAT5 Cable Wiring Diagram

HOW TO MAKE YOUR OWN CAT 5, TWISTED-PAIR NETWORK CABLES


----------

